# FM-3 Blues



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow! Okay, I am hoping someone can help me but maybe I just want to vent too.

Last Wednesday, I attempted to get to Morelia, Michoacan, by bus to the immigration office. The buses weren't running. Today, I took a taxi to the immigration office in Morelia. The office was closed due to Benito Juarez's Birthday (which is actually on Wednesday on my calendar). Tomorrow, I will be travelling again by bus to Morelia. The office says they will be open. The bus companies say they will be running.

Now, my Tourist permit expires April 15. I will be moving to Santa Maria del Oro, Nayarit on that date also. p.s., different states.

If my FM-3 isn't completed by my move, and my Tourist permit expires on that date, 

1) do I have to start over in Nayarit?
2) will immigration still issue me an FM-3 if my Tourist permit has expired?
3) any suggestions, advice, opinions are welcomed.

P.S. I've been to Morelia immigration previously and now have all the paperwork (I hope) that they are asking for.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you start your process in Morelia, you'll have to pick it up in Morelia. After you move to Nayarit, you'll have 30 days to go to INM and change your address.
Once you have filed your application, and it has been accepted, you will be 'en tramite' (in progress) and need not worry about your tourist permit expiring. Just be sure to carry a copy of the letter from INM, indicating your situation; the one with the tracking website & password, which they'll give you when your application is accepted. If all goes well, you'll have your new visa card before your move. If not, you will have to return to Morelia to pick it up.
If you should elect to make your application in Nayarit, you would have to start the process and have it accepted in Tepic, prior to the expiration of your FMM.
I don't know if it is possible to apply at one place and pick up at another INM office. I doubt it.


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

Jo, I'm so jealous you get to live in Santa Maria del Oro! I love it there.

Okay, I may be wrong and others might have better ideas, but. . .what I would do is simply renew my FMT (even if I had to say I lost it and pay a little fine), abandon any plans to get FM3 in Michoacan. Then after I was settled in Nayarit, go into Tepic and get your FM3 there.

Here's the thing, you are doing all this burro-cratic stuff right smack dab in the middle of Semana Santa. That's a nightmare! Not only that, but every year when it's time for you to renew you will have the same nightmare. Just renew your tourist visa for now and pursue FM3 status in Nayarit. Additionally you won't have to deal with changing your FM3 address to Nayarit either. That's a plus too.

My philosophies for living in this country are 3:
Keep it simple.
Obey the rules.
Fly under the radar - always and all ways.

Good luck and have great fun in SMdelO.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JoParsons said:


> Wow! Okay, I am hoping someone can help me but maybe I just want to vent too.
> 
> Last Wednesday, I attempted to get to Morelia, Michoacan, by bus to the immigration office. The buses weren't running. Today, I took a taxi to the immigration office in Morelia. The office was closed due to Benito Juarez's Birthday (which is actually on Wednesday on my calendar). Tomorrow, I will be travelling again by bus to Morelia. The office says they will be open. The bus companies say they will be running.
> 
> ...


1) I don't know the answer to that.
2) An expired Tourist permit shouldn't cause any problems in getting your no-inmigrante visa especially since you started well before it expires. In particular, you don't have a car permit tied to your Tourist permit. If you did, the situation would be different.
3) You should be pretty safe in having the new visa before your move. Once all the paperwork is submitted, the process is pretty quick. The usual delays are when they want to see more paperwork. However, you are required to notify Migración of a change of address, so after your move, you will want to go to Migración and change your address with them. I think you have 30 days to do this. There may be a fine for not changing it on time. However, I have heard of people letting it go until the next renewal without getting in trouble. My recommendation would be that you check in with Migración after the move. A good exercise in Spanish if nothing else.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Caution:

You cannot renew an FMM in Mexico. 
You must present a currently valid FMM when you apply for a visa.

If you want to have annual renewals at a different time of year, you could leave Mexico, return on a new FMM and apply for a visa at your convenience, within the 180 day time frame.
However, when you renew next year, the new rules should be in effect and you will be able to buy multiple renewals, avoiding the annual visits until you need a new five year visa or change to 'residente permanente'. The latter course will have many advantages.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*Appreciated, You Are*

:clap2::clap2:Thank you, everyone, so much. This is such a load of my mind. I should be accepted tomorrow then. I hope, I hope. . . And, it all sounds promising. Again, thank you all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

JoParsons said:


> :clap2::clap2:Thank you, everyone, so much. This is such a load of my mind. I should be accepted tomorrow then. I hope, I hope. . . And, it all sounds promising. Again, thank you all.


When you are in Migración tomorrow, ask them what dates their offices will be closed during Semana Santa, and avoid another trip in vain if you have to go back (like to pick up your visa after it is approved). And remember, whatever they tell you is not necessarily the correct dates, they can decide to change at any moment.

Once you have your visa and then move, when you report your change of address, ask and verify that they will transfer your file in Migracion from their offices in Michoacan to the "new" office for Migración for your new address. Otherwise, you will end up going back to Michoacan next year to do the renewal. The transfer doesn't always happen.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*Good Points*

Thanks for the advice. I will follow it.



GringoCArlos said:


> When you are in Migración tomorrow, ask them what dates their offices will be closed during Semana Santa, and avoid another trip in vain if you have to go back (like to pick up your visa after it is approved). And remember, whatever they tell you is not necessarily the correct dates, they can decide to change at any moment.
> 
> Once you have your visa and then move, when you report your change of address, ask and verify that they will transfer your file in Migracion from their offices in Michoacan to the "new" office for Migración for your new address. Otherwise, you will end up going back to Michoacan next year to do the renewal. The transfer doesn't always happen.


----------

